# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  أسباب ارتفاع الكوليسترول في الدم وعلاجه بوسائل طبيعية...

## عاصم

كثيرا ما نسمع عن الكوليسترول لكن القليل منا يعرف ما هو الكوليسترول. يعرف الكولسترول على أنهعبارة عن الدهون التي تتواجد في الدم وإن زيادتها و تجمعها و كثرتها على سطح الشرايين يمكن أن تؤدي من تسكير الشرايين و يعيق حركة الدم و تدفقه التي تؤدي بذلك الى جلطة قلبية او دماغية او ذبحة في الصدر . 

إن مادة الكولسترول مهمة جدا لجسم الإنسان وممكن أن يصنها بنفسه.إن تغذيت على أطعمة لا تحتوي الكولسترول فإن جسمك يقوم بإفراز الكولسترول في الدم حوالي 1000 ملج لتمكنه من القيام بأعماله اليومية.فهو بمثابة الوقود والطاقة للجسم.لكن ارتفاع نسبة الكوليسترول خطير جدا و يجب المحافظة على توازنه . 

من مسببات الكوليسترول إما زيادة الوزن أو أكل البيض و تناول الغذاء المشبع بالدهون والتدخين و شرب الخمور . 

أنواع الكوليسترول 

1) كوليسترول التغذية : الموجود في الطعام والغذاء الذي نتناوله مثل الأطعمة الحيوانية . حيث إن البيضة الواحدة تحتوي على 279 مل كوليسترول أما حبة التفاحة لا تحتوي على أي من الكوليسترول . 

2) كوليسترول الدم : هو المتوافر في الدم . 

3) كوليسترول البروتين الدهني عالي الكثافة: هو موجود في الدم وله وظيفة التنظيف و تطهير الأوردة الدموية وكلما ارتفعت نسبته كان أفضل من الجسم. ويرمز له hdl 4) كوليسترول البروتين الدهني منخفض الكثافة: وهو النوع المضر الذي يؤدي إلى إغلاق الشرايين و من الأفضل أن تنخفض مستوياته في الجسم . ويرمز له ldl 

علاج الكوليسترول بالوسائل الطبيعية • التخفيف من تناول اللحوم والدواجن . • عدم تناول أكثر من 4 بيضات في الأسبوع . • المداومة على التمارين الرياضية . • الطبخ في زيت الزيتون وزيت دوار الشمس فقط من دون الزيوت. • تناول الخضراوات والفواكه والنشويات بكثرة . • التخلص من السمنة لما لها من آثار جانبية ضارة. • تناول تفاحتين إلى 3 تفاحات يومياً لاحتوائه على البكتين المزيل للكوليسترول . • تناول الثوم والبصل المعالجين للكوليسترول في الجسم . • الجنسنج يعمل على تخفيض الكوليسترول في الدم . • الخردل يحوي كميات كبيرة من المغنيسيوم المفيد في علاج الكوليسترول . فوائد بعض الاغذية في علاج الكوليسترول - زيت بذور التين الشوكي -التفاح - زيت السمك -الثوم -الكرفس الورقي -الذرة الشامية -الخرشوف...

----------


## kura

العلم يبني بيوتاً لا عماد لها والجهل يهدم بيت العز والشرف

----------


## dina fawzy

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## dina fawzy

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------

